# مفاجـــــــــــــــــــــأه من العيار الثقيل....نماذج شهادات خبرة



## alhaysm (22 أغسطس 2012)

مفاجأه 
شهادات خبره وشهادات تقدير من اكبر الشركات فى مصر والسعوديه
وبيان حاله المرتبات
لمن يريد التعرف ع كيفيه كتابه شهادات الخبره
وكيفيه الاستفاده منها
ادعوا لى بزوال الهم والغم عنى وعن عائلتى
شهادات خبره.zip - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download - haysm omar
​


----------



## abdmaw (22 أغسطس 2012)

مشكور


----------



## إسلام علي (22 أغسطس 2012)

أخي الكريم مشكور أولا وثانيا نرجو ألا تستخدم هذه الشهادات بالباطل فكثير من شهادات الخبرة بتكون مضروبة 
ألا وقول الزور ألا و شهادة الزور


----------



## amrsultan (22 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا وربنا يفرج همك وكربك


----------



## marwan86 (22 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا


----------



## opensecret (22 أغسطس 2012)

*ربنا يفك همك وضيقتك انت والعائلة باذن الله*


----------



## ثابت الشيخ (23 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا ورفع الله عنكم الغم والبسكم ثوب الصحة والعافية والسعادة في الدنيا والآخرة


----------



## محمد الجفري (23 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد النواري (23 أغسطس 2012)

ربنا يفك همك وضيقتك انت والعائلة باذن الله وجميع المسلمين


----------



## هانى حميده (23 أغسطس 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## رزق حجاوي (23 أغسطس 2012)

alhaysm قال:


> مفاجأه
> شهادات خبره وشهادات تقدير من اكبر الشركات فى مصر والسعوديه
> وبيان حاله المرتبات
> لمن يريد التعرف ع كيفيه كتابه شهادات الخبره
> ...


السلام عليكم
اشكرك على هذه المشاركة وهذه دعوة لكل المهندسين للذين يرغبون بالعمل خارج بلدهم ، الا يقللوا من قدرهم بخصوص المرتبات وشروط العقد.


----------



## sherifmadkor (23 أغسطس 2012)

شكراااااااااااا


----------



## إسلام علي (23 أغسطس 2012)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اشكرك على هذه المشاركة وهذه دعوة لكل المهندسين للذين يرغبون بالعمل خارج بلدهم ، الا يقللوا من قدرهم بخصوص المرتبات وشروط العقد.



سبحان الله طيب المشروع بيكسب كام لما المدير وحده بيكسب في الشهر 77500 ريال


----------



## alhaysm (23 أغسطس 2012)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اشكرك على هذه المشاركة وهذه دعوة لكل المهندسين للذين يرغبون بالعمل خارج بلدهم ، الا يقللوا من قدرهم بخصوص المرتبات وشروط العقد.




شكرا لمشاركتك يا بشمهندس رزق ع المتابعه والمشاركه وحضرتك استاذنا وتعلمنا من حضرتك حجات متعلمنهاش فى الجامعه...شكرا ليك

بلنسبه لكلام حضرتك فهو صح جدا واتمنى اللى يسافر ميرضاش بأى مرتب ضعيف لانه كدا بيضر نفسه وزملاءه ومهنته ونتمنى حل سريع لهذا الموضوع لانه اصبح كارثه بكل المقايس ومهانه
يا ريت يا بشمهندس تعمل مناقشه عامه فى المنتدى لتوعيه البشمهندسن وايجاد طرق لحل المشكله حتى لو كان من خلال التواصل مع النقابه​


----------



## haytham baraka (23 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## رزق حجاوي (23 أغسطس 2012)

alhaysm قال:


> شكرا لمشاركتك يا بشمهندس رزق ع المتابعه والمشاركه وحضرتك استاذنا وتعلمنا من حضرتك حجات متعلمنهاش فى الجامعه...شكرا ليك
> 
> بلنسبه لكلام حضرتك فهو صح جدا واتمنى اللى يسافر ميرضاش بأى مرتب ضعيف لانه كدا بيضر نفسه وزملاءه ومهنته ونتمنى حل سريع لهذا الموضوع لانه اصبح كارثه بكل المقايس ومهانه
> يا ريت يا بشمهندس تعمل مناقشه عامه فى المنتدى لتوعيه البشمهندسن وايجاد طرق لحل المشكله حتى لو كان من خلال التواصل مع النقابه​


السلام عليكم
اشكركم على كلماتكم الطيبة ، اما بخصوص مشكلة عمل المهندسيين والفنيين في دول الخليج فهي مسؤولية مشتركة تتقاسمها اطراف ثلاث

الحكومات من خلال وزارات العمل او التشغيل او القوى العامله كل حسب التسمية في بلده حيث لا توفر الحماية والدفاع عن حقوق العاملين في الخارج .
النقابات الهندسية ونقابات المقاولين وهدفهم الاساسي وللاسف الشديد الاهتمام بالسياسة وبالمصلحة الشخصية بدلا من الاهتمام برفع مستوى المنتسبين لها والدفاع عن حقيقوهم وتنظيم العمل لهم.
المهندسين انفسهم واللذين يقبلون على انفسهم بالعمل بشروط لا يقبلها خادم اسيوي بالعمل بها .
وقد تمت الكتابة في هذا الموضوع العديد من المشركات وكانت تحت عنوانين رئيسيين
اما ان للتعليم الجامعي ان يتطور
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t115553.html
وذلك بضرورة تغيير مبدأ التدريس والاهتمام لطلاب الهندسه بحيث يتخرج واثق بنفسة وبالمستوى الذي تخرج فيه.
مبروك لقطر ... فهل ستكون الفرحة عربية ؟.
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t235486.html
وفيه تم طرح فكرة العمل في الخليج بشكل اساسي كشركات تنفيذ عربية بدلا من العمل كافراد (مهندسين وفنيين وعمال ...) كما تقوم بذلك الشركات الاجنبية في الخليج (الصينية ، الاسترالية ، الفلبينية ، الالمانية .......). 


​​


----------



## eng.awad2 (24 أغسطس 2012)

جزيت خيرا


----------



## eng.awad2 (24 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا


----------



## EnG.MoHaMeD 2010 (24 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرااا


----------



## engineer sayed (24 أغسطس 2012)

*ربنا يفك كربك و يزيل همهك ويرضي عنا *


----------



## alhaysm (27 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا لكل الناس اللى شاركت فى الموضوع​


----------



## abu Habib (27 أغسطس 2012)

10000000000000000000000 شكر وكل سنه وانت طيب


----------



## xXx_2010 (13 أكتوبر 2012)

شكراً جزيلاً على الملف ..


----------



## almohandesw (13 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## alhaysm (13 أكتوبر 2012)

:84: ... Shift+R improves the quality of this image. Shift+A improves the quality of all images on this page.


----------



## محمد على هندسه (13 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مصطفى كريم (13 أكتوبر 2012)

اوصيك بهذا الدعاء..............

اللَّهُمَّ إني عبدك ابن عبدك ابن أمتك ناصيتي بيدك ماضٍ فيِّ
حكمك عدلٌ فيِّ قضاؤك أسألك بكل اسم هو لك سميت به نفسك أو
أنزلته في كتابك أو علمته أحد من خلقك
أو استأثرت به في علم الغيب عندك أن تجعل القرآن ربيع قلبي ،
ونور صدري ، وجلاء حُزني ، وذهاب همِّي


----------



## genius2020 (14 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا ورفع الله عنكم الغم والبسكم ثوب الصحة والعافية والسعادة في الدنيا والآخرة


----------



## مهندس_اشرف (15 أكتوبر 2012)

ربنا يفرج همك انت والعائلة ويجعل لك من هم مخرج


----------



## alhaysm (15 أكتوبر 2012)

:16: ​


----------



## كرم عطية (16 أكتوبر 2012)

ربنا يفك همك وضيقتك انت والعائلة باذن الله


----------



## adhmdemo (17 أكتوبر 2012)

اللهم اشفيه شفاءا لا يضر بعده ابدا هو واهله وجميع المسلمين


----------



## alhaysm (16 نوفمبر 2012)

:16:


----------



## شادى اليمانى (16 نوفمبر 2012)

alhaysm قال:


> شكرا لمشاركتك يا بشمهندس رزق ع المتابعه والمشاركه وحضرتك استاذنا وتعلمنا من حضرتك حجات متعلمنهاش فى الجامعه...شكرا ليك
> 
> بلنسبه لكلام حضرتك فهو صح جدا واتمنى اللى يسافر ميرضاش بأى مرتب ضعيف لانه كدا بيضر نفسه وزملاءه ومهنته ونتمنى حل سريع لهذا الموضوع لانه اصبح كارثه بكل المقايس ومهانه
> يا ريت يا بشمهندس تعمل مناقشه عامه فى المنتدى لتوعيه البشمهندسن وايجاد طرق لحل المشكله حتى لو كان من خلال التواصل مع النقابه​


اتمنى تفعيل اقتراحك ده فعلا فالنقابة هى الوسيلة الوحيدة للتنسيق بين هذا العدد الهائل من المهندسين وايضا هى المعنية بتخاذ مثل هذه القرارات الجماعيه بشكل قانونى


----------



## wasel72 (16 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم
انا درست الهندسه المدنيه هنا في لندن وبعد ما تخرجت توظفت ونتقلت بين عشرات الشركات ما بذكر ليومنا هذا انه اي شركه سالتني عن شهاده ولا حتى اي وثيقه لانه الواحد لما يستلم منصبه كمهندس ببان عليه وبيوم من الايام تعرفت على صديق سوري كان المسكين يبحث عن عمل وبالصدفه جاب شهاده وتفاجات لما شفتها مختومه باكثر من 30 ختم مليانه بالحبر الازرق لما شاف شهادتي والله انه بكى لانه كان عليها ختم الله يعينكم ويصبركم ويفرجها عليكم انا جدا مضايق من موضوع الثقه والامانه تحياتي لكم محمود


----------



## eng_dede_gamal (16 نوفمبر 2012)

اللهم فرج الكرب والهم عنك وعن 
المسلمين اجمعين


----------



## the pump (17 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## taha hussein2000 (20 مارس 2014)

اللهم فرج كربك وكرب جميع امة محمد وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## alhaysm (21 مارس 2014)

:77:​


----------



## alhaysm (26 يونيو 2015)

:11:


----------



## mrtaha (27 يونيو 2015)

بارك الله فيك​
​


----------



## ممدوح خضير (27 يونيو 2015)

أكثر من قول
حسبنا الله سيؤتينا الله من فضله إن إلى الله راغبون
ربي إني لما أنزلت إلي من خير فقير
اللهم يامسهل الشديد ويا ملين الحديد ويا منجز الوعيد يامن هو كل يوم في أمر جديد أخرجني من حلق الضيق إلي أوسع الطريق بك أدفع مالا أظيق
ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله اللهم صل علي سيدنا محمد


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (28 يونيو 2015)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------

